# Horse questions



## HouseElfLamanchas

haha hi! well i got a mare in august of last year and i've bought her a blanket a halter a trough and have yet to worm her since i bought her in fall the people said shed already been wormed soooooo. my question is. 

Does anyone have a good horse forum i can go to?
If not and if you can answer these questions then feel free too:

how many times a year do you worm a horse?

i'd like to breed my mare (when shes 15, she is 4 years old right now)she does have good tempermentals and good disposition in my eyes even if i do have a lot more to learn about her, i'd love to register her but i dont know her breed, so i was wondering if its just like goats. Can you breed a mare to a purebred stallion and then start a registration from there?

How do you neck reign break a horse? 

and Which would you start with when breaking a horse? (she is broken to ride, she just was trained to ride in a different way that is only known to the owners, who would not let me ride her when i met with her and beauty. my cousin got on her fine without getting bucked off **newb talking here not sure if getting bucked off when first ridden means squat lol** but my cousin did confirm that she is broke but shes not broken properly.)

If i can get some answers id be really thankful


----------



## NubianFan

Ummm do you mean that you want to breed her when she is 15 years old and she is 4 years old now? I wouldn't wait til she was 15 to breed her. Horses can be bred at 4.
Also on the registry it depends on the registry and breed of stallion, You can register half Arabs so if the stallion was an Arabian you could register her foal as a half arab. But why do you want to register her? Or is it the foal you are concerned about? If it is the foal what are your plans for it, are you going to keep it? Or sell it?
I remember when you posted before about the people breaking her in a way where only they could ride and I still just find that strange. I would suggest finding a trainer to put 30-90 days training on her since you are still in the predicament of not being able to ride her. 
Do you have any horse people near you who could mentor you? If so that would be a good place to start.


----------



## KW Farms

I would recommend finding a good trainer and riding instructor. Start taking lessons. Have a professional ride your horse and make sure she's safe for you. I would never recommend a four year old for a beginner, no matter how much training. Just because she didn't buck doesn't mean she's actually broke. Especially hearing that the seller wouldn't let you ride her...big red flag. 

I'm on Horse Grooming Supplies horse forum which is a helpful forum, but they can be harsh on there sometimes.

Don't even consider breeding your mare until you are experienced. It is nothing like raising goats. Not to mention, there is a huge overpopulation of horses right now. Being that you are inexperienced and your mare is not papered...and you don't know what breed she is...not a good idea to breed her. If you want a foal, go buy one when you are more experienced. Foals are adorable and fun, but they are a ton of work and if you don't know what you're doing...you'll ruin them and they can become very dangerous. It can end in a real train wreck. Horse breeding should only be done by professional, experienced horse owners who have a very specific goal in mind.

As for registration. If your mare is not registered, there are very few places you could register her with and most of those are registries that no one takes serious. There are color registries such as american pinto horse association who will register grade pintos, but not many others. If you do ever breed her (which again, I don't recommend) and you choose a registered stallion...it depends on the breed, but there are only a few registries that might be able to register that foal.

Neck reining...I would get a trainer to help you. This is not a simple process.

Worming depends on a lot of different factors. Some people do a daily dewormer, others do a monthly, and if you're like me...I deworm a couple times a year. It varies though on your location, type of dewormer, etc.


----------



## NubianFan

If you will scroll down this link it has an example rotational worming schedule I admit I don't get this fancy but keep in mind that different wormers target different worms so you do need to rotate types. 
http://www.tomjudddvm.com/deworming.htm
Also I honestly don't recommend breeding her unless you have a specific goal in mind for the foal.


----------



## NubianFan

I want to say I agree with KW when I said I wouldn't wait til she was 15 to breed her I meant if you are dead set on breeding her. honestly I wouldn't breed her unless you have a very specific goal and plan for the foal.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I totally agree with Leslie and Kylee!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Well i actually planned on taking lessons at a riding school and having a trainer check her out but i cant find any locally.... I think ill just sell her for a starter horse. I just wanted a mare i could hold onto for awhile without it dying on me too early.... Eh i should have done 4-h. Im probably not cut out for this. At all..... Maybe i shouldnt have bought her at all :/ probably should have listened to my mom. Not like i can gain experience here anyways.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

I didnt plan on breeding her til i was experienced any ways.... Oh well :/ guess ill just sell her and forget the dream of barrel racing and maybe selling good barrel foals.


----------



## NubianFan

It might be best to sell her to someone more experienced and get an older more seasoned horse, or you could find a trainer to put some time on her. Either way though, she needs more training and you need some more experience, there is an old saying that goes green+green=black and blue. I am not trying to discourage you at all, I just want you to be safe and have a good experience.


----------



## ciwheeles

I worm every other month, and use a different type each time to prevent resistance. 

I would not breed unless your mare is truly worth breeding and you have experience with young horses. There is a huge overpopulation crisis with horses, due to the breeding of horses that shouldn't have been bred. Unless your mare really has something worth passing on I wouldn't breed her. 

On another note foals can be HARD to train and teach. It takes a lot of time and energy and it's a huge commitment to have one. If you have no experience or less than 6 years experience a foal is not something your going to be able to properly train or possibly even handle. In the wrong situation a foal can do major damage to a human (kicking/biting) and if you fail to train the horse right you can damage it to the point of no return. 

I have a mare that's a PB, Reg. Tennessee Walking horse. I've been riding for 16 years, got up into the 3ft B rated hunter jumper circuit and not even I feel comfortable training a foal. For this reason even though my mare has bloodlines worth passing and has already thrown some nice foals I haven't wanted to breed her. The last thing the world needs is another problem horse.

I hope I'm not being to harsh, but I just want to drive home how HUGE a deal horse breeding is.. It's almost nothing like goats.

Like everyone else said maybe you could try getting an older better trained horse? There are plenty out there that need homes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Agreed with Leslie. I am training a 3 year old gelding right now. Raising good horses takes A LOT of the following:
Money
Time
Space

I'd start out taking lessons at a horse facility and go from there. I know a lot of people have a dream of having horses but after a year or two getting out of it... So lessons for a couple years are a good way to go.


----------



## NubianFan

Yes and I have had horses for 36 years and I haven't ever had the desire to breed a mare. I have a herd of geldings and am happy to keep it that way. 
There are a lot of horses out there, so many the market has bottomed out. I just don't like to see more bred without clear goals in mind.


----------



## Scottyhorse

And another thing, I got my 3 year old when he was 1 year old. It does take a lot of time and hard work, nothing close to goats. I didn't even have him when he was a newborn, either. He was dangerous when he was little. My mom has been with horses since she was in the 3rd grade (46 now) so I have my mentor to help me. I wouldn't want to do this without her.


----------



## KW Farms

You don't have to give up on your dreams, however, starting out on a green horse and without lessons and/or an experienced person to guide you...it's just a wreck waiting to happen. If you really want to start out the right way, you have to get some help and you need to start on a safe, broke horse. Keep looking for trainers and instructors in the area. Find horse people...ask around. I'm sure you can find someone relatively close. If anything, get an experienced rider to come check out your mare and see what you're dealing with.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

ciwheeles said:


> I worm every other month, and use a different type each time to prevent resistance.
> 
> I would not breed unless your mare is truly worth breeding and you have experience with young horses. There is a huge overpopulation crisis with horses, due to the breeding of horses that shouldn't have been bred. Unless your mare really has something worth passing on I wouldn't breed her.
> 
> On another note foals can be HARD to train and teach. It takes a lot of time and energy and it's a huge commitment to have one. If you have no experience or less than 6 years experience a foal is not something your going to be able to properly train or possibly even handle. In the wrong situation a foal can do major damage to a human (kicking/biting) and if you fail to train the horse right you can damage it to the point of no return.
> 
> I have a mare that's a PB, Reg. Tennessee Walking horse. I've been riding for 16 years, got up into the 3ft B rated hunter jumper circuit and not even I feel comfortable training a foal. For this reason even though my mare has bloodlines worth passing and has already thrown some nice foals I haven't wanted to breed her. The last thing the world needs is another problem horse.
> 
> I hope I'm not being to harsh, but I just want to drive home how HUGE a deal horse breeding is.. It's almost nothing like goats.
> 
> Like everyone else said maybe you could try getting an older better trained horse? There are plenty out there that need homes.


Id hate to give up because she learns quick has great memory speed and determination. I would love to get her trained as a barrel horse. I have alot of time and patience ive put into her in just the 5 months ive had her. Weve bonded a little and id hate to get rid of her. Its tearing me apart just thinking about it. I guess my mom found a trainer here in town that i could get some training through. But if i train with beauty we learn together and our bind gets stronger. But everyone says i have to have experience for that... right?


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Scottyhorse said:


> And another thing, I got my 3 year old when he was 1 year old. It does take a lot of time and hard work, nothing close to goats. I didn't even have him when he was a newborn, either. He was dangerous when he was little. My mom has been with horses since she was in the 3rd grade (46 now) so I have my mentor to help me. I wouldn't want to do this without her.


My mentors keep quitting on me


----------



## NubianFan

If you could get an experienced horse person to work with the both of you, that would be much better than where you are now.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

KW Farms said:


> You don't have to give up on your dreams, however, starting out on a green horse and without lessons and/or an experienced person to guide you...it's just a wreck waiting to happen. If you really want to start out the right way, you have to get some help and you need to start on a safe, broke horse. Keep looking for trainers and instructors in the area. Find horse people...ask around. I'm sure you can find someone relatively close. If anything, get an experienced rider to come check out your mare and see what you're dealing with.


Ive been looking and asking for help but everyone who agrees to mentor or help me moves and quits on me


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

NubianFan said:


> If you could get an experienced horse person to work with the both of you, that would be much better than where you are now.


I did have one. She moved and now i have nothing


----------



## Scottyhorse

Where are you located? How far are you willing to haul?


----------



## KW Farms

How many mentors have you had and why are they quitting?

If your mom found a trainer, that is better than nothing. Just check out their background and credentials, ask for references, etc. because there are people out there who claim to be trainers, but have no business training anything.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Scottyhorse said:


> Where are you located? How far are you willing to haul?


Emmett idaho i can go as far as eastern oregon to boise idaho


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

KW Farms said:


> How many mentors have you had and why are they quitting?
> 
> If your mom found a trainer, that is better than nothing. Just check out their background and credentials, ask for references, etc. because there are people out there who claim to be trainers, but have no business training anything.


Ive had two mentors
One when i was 18 i learned to trot but then she claimed the horse was lame and moved

The second one was my neighbor she moved down the road i dont have a horse trailer yet ....i know another rookie mistake.... But i dont think beauty will do good on long walks. However my neighbor didnt say she would continue helping me so i dont know if she is willing to anymore.


----------



## ciwheeles

HouseElfLamanchas said:


> Id hate to give up because she learns quick has great memory speed and determination. I would love to get her trained as a barrel horse. I have alot of time and patience ive put into her in just the 5 months ive had her. Weve bonded a little and id hate to get rid of her. Its tearing me apart just thinking about it. I guess my mom found a trainer here in town that i could get some training through. But if i train with beauty we learn together and our bind gets stronger. But everyone says i have to have experience for that... right?


Those things are not good enough qualities to consider breeding but they are very good qualities to have.  You don't have to be a pro to train and form a bond with your horse.

My mother is newer to horses than I am. She's only been riding for 4-5 years. After her horse passed away, she decided on a 4 year old TWH. He had a great head on his shoulders for a 4 year old. The owner walked him up to a major highway when she was showing him and it didn't even phase him. We knew it was still a lot to handle, but we were willing to commit money to training him and brought in gaited trainers to work with him and my mom. I'm not gunna lie, it's been a bumpy 2 years with her gelding, but with having a trainer to help my mom and make sure they're going in the right direction he has come very far. She's been able to show him in gaited dressage (he even placed 1st), trail ride him a lot, and he went camping for the first time this year. Both him and my mom have done well together.

All I'm saying is, you could very well train with your mare. But, to do it safely and correctly you should try calling in a trainer to help you, at least once a week. If you want you and your mare to succeed you've got to set yourself up for it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

HouseElfLamanchas said:


> Emmett idaho i can go as far as eastern oregon to boise idaho


Anywhere in Eastern Wa? I know there are a few horse facilities here...


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

KW Farms said:


> How many mentors have you had and why are they quitting?
> 
> If your mom found a trainer, that is better than nothing. Just check out their background and credentials, ask for references, etc. because there are people out there who claim to be trainers, but have no business training anything.


and tjats what im scared of but i will ask around would posting an ad in local stores help? Im hard of hearing so i cant talk on the phone if the voices are soft or mumbly


----------



## KW Farms

It's worth a shot. Post some ads around. Try FB, try horse websites. Go into the local tack shops and ask around. Talk to your farrier.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

ciwheeles said:


> Those things are not good enough qualities to consider breeding but they are very good qualities to have.  You don't have to be a pro to train and form a bond with your horse.
> 
> My mother is newer to horses than I am. She's only been riding for 4-5 years. After her horse passed away, she decided on a 4 year old TWH. He had a great head on his shoulders for a 4 year old. The owner walked him up to a major highway when she was showing him and it didn't even phase him. We knew it was still a lot to handle, but we were willing to commit money to training him and brought in gaited trainers to work with him and my mom. I'm not gunna lie, it's been a bumpy 2 years with her gelding, but with having a trainer to help my mom and make sure they're going in the right direction he has come very far. She's been able to show him in gaited dressage (he even placed 1st), trail ride him a lot, and he went camping for the first time this year. Both him and my mom have done well together.
> 
> All I'm saying is, you could very well train with your mare. But, to do it safely and correctly you should try calling in a trainer to help you, at least once a week. If you want you and your mare to succeed you've got to set yourself up for it.


I do want to train her safely.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

KW Farms said:


> It's worth a shot. Post some ads around. Try FB, try horse websites. Go into the local tack shops and ask around. Talk to your farrier.


Ok ill do that csuse the people my mom found are new to training but they farrier as well


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Scottyhorse said:


> Anywhere in Eastern Wa? I know there are a few horse facilities here...


Hmm id have to move over there i csnt go from wa to id in one day back and forth can i?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would find a new trainer to train a new rider and a new horse.... Kinda like the blind leading the blind, I would say.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

ciwheeles said:


> Those things are not good enough qualities to consider breeding but they are very good qualities to have.  You don't have to be a pro to train and form a bond with your horse.
> 
> My mother is newer to horses than I am. She's only been riding for 4-5 years. After her horse passed away, she decided on a 4 year old TWH. He had a great head on his shoulders for a 4 year old. The owner walked him up to a major highway when she was showing him and it didn't even phase him. We knew it was still a lot to handle, but we were willing to commit money to training him and brought in gaited trainers to work with him and my mom. I'm not gunna lie, it's been a bumpy 2 years with her gelding, but with having a trainer to help my mom and make sure they're going in the right direction he has come very far. She's been able to show him in gaited dressage (he even placed 1st), trail ride him a lot, and he went camping for the first time this year. Both him and my mom have done well together.
> 
> All I'm saying is, you could very well train with your mare. But, to do it safely and correctly you should try calling in a trainer to help you, at least once a week. If you want you and your mare to succeed you've got to set yourself up for it.


To be honest i could probably do without the breeding


----------



## Scottyhorse

Double post.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Scottyhorse said:


> I would find a new trainer to train a new rider and a new horse.... Kinda like the blind leading the blind, I would say.


Thats what im looking to do lol


----------



## kccjer

There are so many different things to owning and training a horse. If your mare isn't registered and doesn't have some spectacular bloodlines, don't breed. Foals are a lot of work...way more than you might think. I remember my first foal...she was a spoiled rotten terror....and she stayed that way. I loved her dearly and sobbed for days when I had to put her down at the age of 20. IF your horse has the right temperament, you will probably be ok with her. Get videos on training and read as much as you can. Go to all the shows you can and watch how people handle their horses. 

I'm going to be a little different here than others and tell you to get out there and ride her. That is how you are going to learn. I rode some pretty nasty horses when I was young (too dumb to know better I guess) and for a while I could pretty much ride anything I was given. Of course, that was years ago before the ground became ALL cement. LOL But I am also pretty aware of my limitations now too. I have let my daughter learn to ride by doing just that...riding. 

How much does your horse actually know? Can you make her go where you want her to go? Barrel racing is a lot of fun. But to be competitive, you need to be an excellent rider and have an excellent horse. Not all horses can be racers, even if they have speed. They have to be able to turn also. For now, you need to just bond with your horse and keep learning. 4 years is still pretty young for a horse and she's just learning too. Build her trust in you and yours in her.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

kccjer said:


> There are so many different things to owning and training a horse. If your mare isn't registered and doesn't have some spectacular bloodlines, don't breed. Foals are a lot of work...way more than you might think. I remember my first foal...she was a spoiled rotten terror....and she stayed that way. I loved her dearly and sobbed for days when I had to put her down at the age of 20. IF your horse has the right temperament, you will probably be ok with her. Get videos on training and read as much as you can. Go to all the shows you can and watch how people handle their horses.
> 
> I'm going to be a little different here than others and tell you to get out there and ride her. That is how you are going to learn. I rode some pretty nasty horses when I was young (too dumb to know better I guess) and for a while I could pretty much ride anything I was given. Of course, that was years ago before the ground became ALL cement. LOL But I am also pretty aware of my limitations now too. I have let my daughter learn to ride by doing just that...riding.
> 
> How much does your horse actually know? Can you make her go where you want her to go? Barrel racing is a lot of fun. But to be competitive, you need to be an excellent rider and have an excellent horse. Not all horses can be racers, even if they have speed. They have to be able to turn also. For now, you need to just bond with your horse and keep learning. 4 years is still pretty young for a horse and she's just learning too. Build her trust in you and yours in her.


Thats what my neighbor told me to do but im eager to ride ive riden an 18 year old mustsng who was broke to ride and she bucked me off but i got back on her. Thrn i rode my cousins stubborn gelding who dragged me across some barbed wire fencing. I panicked cause he was gollaping and i wasnt used to it plus i didnt know how to direct him with yhe reigns but now that i think back i should have stood in the stirrups and pulled the reigns gentley or harshly. He probably would have reared being how stubborn he is. I wonder if my leg pressure moved him toward the fencing i know some horses use leg pressure along with pull rrigning or neck reigning... I know i did something wrong lol but still im so eager to ride ...


----------



## kccjer

I've been bucked off so many times I can't begin to count them. My mom use to get so mad at my brothers cause they'd go running into the house laughing that I'd been thrown again and when she'd ask if I was ok....they didn't know...too busy laughing! LOL It would have been better if you'd gotten an older trained horse, but you didn't...that's life. I can try to help you thru email if you want to PM me....


----------



## Twink90

So many people have given you some great answers! I agree with everything that's been said on here. I have worked with horses for 30+ years & still don't know everything. 
I rotate my wormer every other month as each one is different. Ivermectin, safe guard, ivermectin gold, & strongid. By rotating it keeps worms from building up resistance. 
Vaccinations are yearly as well she will need west Nile, strangles, EHV 4 & if there is rabies around get that to. 
As for a trainer ask your vets, 4H clubs, farriers, feed stores are all good places to get info. 
I can promise you an untrained person can screw a horse up bad . Most problem horses got that way cuz of people. I have adopted multiple wild mustangs & they are the most devoted horses I have worked with because people havnt touched them. My mustangs are better behaved, learn quicker & are more brave then most show horses. Best of luck with your girl I hope you can get some local help.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Twink90 said:


> So many people have given you some great answers! I agree with everything that's been said on here. I have worked with horses for 30+ years & still don't know everything.
> I rotate my wormer every other month as each one is different. Ivermectin, safe guard, ivermectin gold, & strongid. By rotating it keeps worms from building up resistance.
> Vaccinations are yearly as well she will need west Nile, strangles, EHV 4 & if there is rabies around get that to.
> As for a trainer ask your vets, 4H clubs, farriers, feed stores are all good places to get info.
> I can promise you an untrained person can screw a horse up bad . Most problem horses got that way cuz of people. I have adopted multiple wild mustangs & they are the most devoted horses I have worked with because people havnt touched them. My mustangs are better behaved, learn quicker & are more brave then most show horses. Best of luck with your girl I hope you can get some local help.


Sweet  mustangs are intellingent creatures  ill ask all of the above post ads try fb and search google for local trainers.


----------



## Twink90

This is Kachiri my yearling wild mustang I adopted last year. They are a challenge but once you earn their trust they will do anything for you. Trust is the key to respect for your mare. I spend hours everyday just talking, brushing & playing. My girl comes running to us & is in your pocket the second she sees you! I love it but it takes time & patience


----------



## Deschutes Dawn

I have had Arabians for 45 years and have done some of my own training. Even with the calmest horses there are times that even experienced people can get caught off guard. I participate in endurance racing and I am also an equine sports massage therapist so I have worked with horses of all sizes, training levels and disciplines. Whatever you attempt with your mare, please have total respect for her and the incredible speed things can go wrong with a green broke horse. I cannot believe the person you got her from wouldn't let you ride her. Immediate red flag! Is there an experienced rider around that could chat with that person so you have some idea of what to expect? How about a 4-H horsemanship leader? Just because you aren't in 4-H doesn't mean you can't communicate with them. How about checking in at a feed store-lots of horse folks hang out there and just about any of them could help you in one way or another.
I know this rambles a bit but I have a million more questions so I should stop before I get going again! I wish Bend was closer to Emmett so I could help you out more.


----------



## luvmywaggintails

Houseelflamanchas... you are close to Jeff Spencer Training off Hwy 16 close to Firebird raceway. They also give lessons both individual and group.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

luvmywaggintails said:


> Houseelflamanchas... you are close to Jeff Spencer Training off Hwy 16 close to Firebird raceway. They also give lessons both individual and group.


haha whoa this is ironic!
i actually went into my feed store today to get a few goat things to stock up on before kidding season.  I asked the lady that was at the front desk and she mentioned Jeff Spencer said he was really good. i got Jeff Spencers address, and number from her and im going to take a trip out to visit possibly if thats possible. she did say i could just drop by and visit so im gonna get beauty trained up soon sometime this year.

THe woman also told me that i should watch out for trainers, if i dont like Spencers training techniques, because if i cant observe the training then i should take my horse and run, not to give them the horse because that usually means that the people will beat the horse to get them to pay attention. SO! im glad she told me that because it confirmed a thought i had a few days ago when considering training my horse with someone  (i wouldnt have given my horse to them anyways since i want to be able to watch them and i dont feel comfy leaving my horse alone with someone i barely know so i am persistant on being present ) XD

Now i just need to get a two horse trailer i probably wont be able to contact Jeff Spencer until the Beginning of April or sometime after i get a horse trailer since its probably a good idea for me to get one since hes all the about 15 miles away from me i believe. But Im sure it never hurts to stop by and see who they are and get a first gist of everything.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Deschutes Dawn said:


> I have had Arabians for 45 years and have done some of my own training. Even with the calmest horses there are times that even experienced people can get caught off guard. I participate in endurance racing and I am also an equine sports massage therapist so I have worked with horses of all sizes, training levels and disciplines. Whatever you attempt with your mare, please have total respect for her and the incredible speed things can go wrong with a green broke horse. I cannot believe the person you got her from wouldn't let you ride her. Immediate red flag! Is there an experienced rider around that could chat with that person so you have some idea of what to expect? How about a 4-H horsemanship leader? Just because you aren't in 4-H doesn't mean you can't communicate with them. How about checking in at a feed store-lots of horse folks hang out there and just about any of them could help you in one way or another.
> I know this rambles a bit but I have a million more questions so I should stop before I get going again! I wish Bend was closer to Emmett so I could help you out more.


Thanks! wow arabians those are some energetic horses  but very beautiful ^_^ I've studied horses since i was 5 just never owned one. My first mistake was not studying the purposes of riding and such i never got that far i always studied color and breeding and personalities and such. As well as what to expect with their expressions. Beauty and i have had our moments where we beat our heads together but i've had nothing but respect for her when i got her. Shes just a young gal trying to find her place right now lol.

Do you have any tips on how to get her in a trailer? ..... she wont get in a trailer without struggle. Will treats help? or is that a bad idea?

Beauty is very green but her lunging is awesome. I lunged her for 2 months that i had her and she did exactly what i told her too within the 2nd month she was lunging perfectly with little mistakes so thats how i know she learns a little quicker (not too much quick lol) however i do plan to continue lunging because it forms a foundation of respect and bonding, Not just for me but for my horse as well


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Twink90 said:


> This is Kachiri my yearling wild mustang I adopted last year. They are a challenge but once you earn their trust they will do anything for you. Trust is the key to respect for your mare. I spend hours everyday just talking, brushing & playing. My girl comes running to us & is in your pocket the second she sees you! I love it but it takes time & patience
> View attachment 53020


are mustangs easier in a way to train then a green ranch horse?

The reason i bought a green horse is because i didnt think i was qualified to even try to train or touch a mustang that has not been around humans. Im all for the patience and time which is why i also got beauty but im scared that a mustang will be wilder than a green horse? ... or am i wrong?

i also believe that mustangs should stay in the wild but then again... there is the over populations problem with them as well :/ or so the government says..... :thinking:


----------



## kccjer

No. Mustang are NOT easier. They have a lot of wild bred into them. I would never never never recommend a green or unbroken mustang for a green rider. Ever.


----------



## ciwheeles

The best thing to do is get a trailer and work with her everyday. You can use treats . I have in the past. But I don't actually give them to the horse unless they've earned it by getting onto the trailer or coming close to it. It's really just bait. I want them to know I have it and them to want it. Also be sure to give a lot positive reinforcement and praise. 

My mare had problems loading so I had to work with her a lot on it. If she calmly looked in the trailer I'd pet her and say she was a "good girl". If she stepped onto the trailer, she'd get praise and a cookie. And, finally if she got into the trailer all the way she would get all the cookies I had an praise. If she ever got to a point in the loading process where she wouldn't move I'd walk her in a circle and come back to the trailer. She loads well now and gets right on when I ask.


----------



## ciwheeles

Oh yea and breaking and training a domesticated horse and a wild horse can be two separate things. I would never recommend one to a new rider either.


----------



## Scottyhorse

HouseElfLamanchas said:


> Do you have any tips on how to get her in a trailer? ..... she wont get in a trailer without struggle. Will treats help? or is that a bad idea?


Most people with horses like that will feed horses near, and then in the trailer. If they want food, they will go in the trailer.


----------



## Scottyhorse

HouseElfLamanchas said:


> are mustangs easier in a way to train then a green ranch horse?
> 
> The reason i bought a green horse is because i didnt think i was qualified to even try to train or touch a mustang that has not been around humans. Im all for the patience and time which is why i also got beauty but im scared that a mustang will be wilder than a green horse? ... or am i wrong?
> 
> i also believe that mustangs should stay in the wild but then again... there is the over populations problem with them as well :/ or so the government says..... :thinking:


A mustang from the wild would be harder to train because before you even do anything with them you need to tame them, bond with them, and gain their trust.

Also, from what I have seen and read, it's not overpopulation, it's that they are in the way of oil fields, so they want to get rid of them.

As a begginer, I honestly think you should have bought an older horse that's 'bomb' proof, but with the right trainer, you can end up with a nice horse and learn to ride well. But you need a trainer. Go chat with the trainer you found and see what he thinks.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

kccjer said:


> No. Mustang are NOT easier. They have a lot of wild bred into them. I would never never never recommend a green or unbroken mustang for a green rider. Ever.


exactly what i thought when my cousin said "well you can get a mustang from the BML round up sell in august. and i was like... Mustang.... patience, time, .... wild... broken ribs.... mmmm ill go with a green horse.

could i have gone with a 8 year old and would that have been somewhat experienced enough?


----------



## kccjer

"Green" really has nothing to do with age. Green refers to experience and training. A "green broke" horse is one that has very little experience or very few rides on him. A "green rider" is one that has little experience or very few rides. You can have a green 10 yr old if they haven't been ridden very much. You can also have a very experienced and calm 4 yr old. A lot depends on the horse. If you are going to look for another horse, you want one in the 8-15 yr old range that has been ridden a LOT. Feedlot horses are pretty much "been there, done that" horses. They experience a LOT of different situations. A horse that has been ridden by young kids is usually a good one....but also expensive. Be careful of people that say you can put kids on this horse....I could put kids on my mustang but never in a million years would I have considered her a kids horse or one for a green rider. 

If...IF... you are thinking of getting a different horse. Find someone who is experienced with horses to go with you. There are certain things that send up red flags....having the horse already caught when you get there, not letting you ride the horse there, not being willing to get on the horse first so you can see them ride it, scars that might indicate abuse or injury, etc.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

ciwheeles said:


> The best thing to do is get a trailer and work with her everyday. You can use treats . I have in the past. But I don't actually give them to the horse unless they've earned it by getting onto the trailer or coming close to it. It's really just bait. I want them to know I have it and them to want it. Also be sure to give a lot positive reinforcement and praise.
> 
> My mare had problems loading so I had to work with her a lot on it. If she calmly looked in the trailer I'd pet her and say she was a "good girl". If she stepped onto the trailer, she'd get praise and a cookie. And, finally if she got into the trailer all the way she would get all the cookies I had an praise. If she ever got to a point in the loading process where she wouldn't move I'd walk her in a circle and come back to the trailer. She loads well now and gets right on when I ask.


wow sounds like a good plan  beauty does need alot of encouragement idk if she had a bad experience as a foal getting into trailers but i plan on breaking her of that fear and maybe this way will work. When we first loaded her we had to use a lunging whip to get her attention and she got in but she didnt like it. 
I think it was because she knew she was leaving her home for good. :/ However... I just want her to know that no matter how many times she's getting into that trailer shes not leaving this place EVER she will always come right back to home. I put in a commitment to her and i truely believe she will be worth it once she gets the right training and our bond is strong, or we begin to get the bond going further you know what i mean?  I dont believe she ever really had the right encouragement with her previous owners because when i met with the gal that had her she said she was gonna show me how she lunges, and she had her on a lunge rope. Beauty would not lunge for her so she just said, "Oh you dont want to lunge today :/ okay well maybe some other time... i dont know whats wrong with her today." and my immediate thought was .... thats not the right response to that reaction.... you cant just let her do what she wants otherwise shes gonna expect to get her way all the time. 
so when it came down to me lunging her, she would want to stop and i would push her (not literally lol) and when she would go i would praise her. when she stopped she learned she was in trouble if she stopped without me telling her to. So she knows but when spring hits we'll see how well it really stuck to her brain.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Scottyhorse said:


> A mustang from the wild would be harder to train because before you even do anything with them you need to tame them, bond with them, and gain their trust.
> 
> Also, from what I have seen and read, it's not overpopulation, it's that they are in the way of oil fields, so they want to get rid of them.
> 
> As a begginer, I honestly think you should have bought an older horse that's 'bomb' proof, but with the right trainer, you can end up with a nice horse and learn to ride well. But you need a trainer. Go chat with the trainer you found and see what he thinks.


Im definitely going to talk to a trainer  lol


----------



## kccjer

Scottyhorse said:


> Also, from what I have seen and read, it's not overpopulation, it's that they are in the way of oil fields, so they want to get rid of them.


Actually, there is an overpopulation issue. Because of the oil fields, their range is getting smaller and smaller. They don't have feed and are starving. It's not just the oil fields either. It's human population in general. We move into the "wild" areas and then expect the wildlife to adjust or leave. There is getting to be less and less room for them to move to.

However...as much as I loved my mustang (I lost her last year) and as much as I love my nephew's mustang and my burros from the BLM.... They are not for beginners. A wild horse can HURT you so quickly and easily. They have a lot more "fight or flight" bred into them for survival. You corner them...they fight. And they can hurt and/or kill you.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

kccjer said:


> "Green" really has nothing to do with age. Green refers to experience and training. A "green broke" horse is one that has very little experience or very few rides on him. A "green rider" is one that has little experience or very few rides. You can have a green 10 yr old if they haven't been ridden very much. You can also have a very experienced and calm 4 yr old. A lot depends on the horse. If you are going to look for another horse, you want one in the 8-15 yr old range that has been ridden a LOT. Feedlot horses are pretty much "been there, done that" horses. They experience a LOT of different situations. A horse that has been ridden by young kids is usually a good one....but also expensive. Be careful of people that say you can put kids on this horse....I could put kids on my mustang but never in a million years would I have considered her a kids horse or one for a green rider.
> 
> If...IF... you are thinking of getting a different horse. Find someone who is experienced with horses to go with you. There are certain things that send up red flags....having the horse already caught when you get there, not letting you ride the horse there, not being willing to get on the horse first so you can see them ride it, scars that might indicate abuse or injury, etc.


yeah im not getting a different horse ill just put all my time into this mare. I took her out of a harmful environment (metal everywhere) i dont think i want to risk her going back. I dont want an older horse that will just croak on me. so Im going to get her trained by someone that will work with me in training techniques like agree to neck reign train her. and then ill see if i can get lessons from the person im going to contact because i know they do give lessons.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

kccjer said:


> Actually, there is an overpopulation issue. Because of the oil fields, their range is getting smaller and smaller. They don't have feed and are starving. It's not just the oil fields either. It's human population in general. We move into the "wild" areas and then expect the wildlife to adjust or leave. There is getting to be less and less room for them to move to.
> 
> However...as much as I loved my mustang (I lost her last year) and as much as I love my nephew's mustang and my burros from the BLM.... They are not for beginners. A wild horse can HURT you so quickly and easily. They have a lot more "fight or flight" bred into them for survival. You corner them...they fight. And they can hurt and/or kill you.


thats exactly why i avoided the mustangs lol


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

kccjer said:


> "Green" really has nothing to do with age. Green refers to experience and training. A "green broke" horse is one that has very little experience or very few rides on him. A "green rider" is one that has little experience or very few rides. You can have a green 10 yr old if they haven't been ridden very much. You can also have a very experienced and calm 4 yr old. A lot depends on the horse. If you are going to look for another horse, you want one in the 8-15 yr old range that has been ridden a LOT. Feedlot horses are pretty much "been there, done that" horses. They experience a LOT of different situations. A horse that has been ridden by young kids is usually a good one....but also expensive. Be careful of people that say you can put kids on this horse....I could put kids on my mustang but never in a million years would I have considered her a kids horse or one for a green rider.
> 
> If...IF... you are thinking of getting a different horse. Find someone who is experienced with horses to go with you. There are certain things that send up red flags....having the horse already caught when you get there, not letting you ride the horse there, not being willing to get on the horse first so you can see them ride it, scars that might indicate abuse or injury, etc.


I know you can have a calm and experienced 4 year old thats why i call her green cause shes not experienced that i've seen lol Id like to keep Beauty and look into getting maybe an 8 year old thats had alot of work done with her but i dont think i can afford 2 horses right now with my goats lol.


----------



## kccjer

Horses are super expensive. LOL They are not money makers in any way. But....they can be one of the best experiences you will ever have. Get that trainer to help you and give you lessons. A good trainer will give you lessons on HOW to train your horse too. Good luck!!


----------



## Twink90

Mustangs, green broke & foals are not for a beginner! Best horse is an older, been there done that horse. I have been riding & working with horses since I was 7 yrs old. I know how to treat them, & how to read them. 
A mustang will throw out the bull**** flag faster then any other horse. They must trust you 200 percent or you will never get anywhere with them. 
Go slow & get help so you can learn for the sake of you & your horse.


----------



## Scottyhorse

kccjer said:


> Actually, there is an overpopulation issue. Because of the oil fields, their range is getting smaller and smaller. They don't have feed and are starving. It's not just the oil fields either. It's human population in general. We move into the "wild" areas and then expect the wildlife to adjust or leave. There is getting to be less and less room for them to move to.
> 
> However...as much as I loved my mustang (I lost her last year) and as much as I love my nephew's mustang and my burros from the BLM.... They are not for beginners. A wild horse can HURT you so quickly and easily. They have a lot more "fight or flight" bred into them for survival. You corner them...they fight. And they can hurt and/or kill you.


Very true. It's such a delicate situation and debate.


----------



## Scottyhorse

kccjer said:


> Horses are super expensive. LOL They are not money makers in any way. But....they can be one of the best experiences you will ever have. Get that trainer to help you and give you lessons. A good trainer will give you lessons on HOW to train your horse too. Good luck!!


That they are... That they are. LOL Having 5 is expensive.


----------



## LGFarm

I read most of this, but yes, green on green is never good and usually painful for both green parties. With 25 yrs of horse experience, I do feel that I am qualified to breed and raise foals, but I don't, there is no money in it, it is a lot, A LOT of work and you get hurt, even the experienced, good horseman will get hurt. 

I have a bad back, bad shoulder, bad hip, and blown knee, all from horse accidents. I am safe and careful around them, but I have had babies go over my head, colts decide to play (ie bite, rear, and dance and jerk around) on the way out to the paddocks, a young mare that felt good on a brisk winter day, and many a horse that just felt the need to give me a yank. I am not even 40 yrs old, but a good buck isn't always avoidable, even by the best rider and it can hurt you.

Best advice I have, sweat equity. This training facility that your feedstore recommended. Offer to clean stalls, clean tack, sweep aisle, stack hay, unload trucks, all the un-fun stuff, if you show that you are willing to work and do good work, most facilities will give you more experiences then you can imagine. I have had horses for 25 yrs, but not a dime in board was ever paid on the horses that I owned, it was all worked off.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

LGFarm said:


> I read most of this, but yes, green on green is never good and usually painful for both green parties. With 25 yrs of horse experience, I do feel that I am qualified to breed and raise foals, but I don't, there is no money in it, it is a lot, A LOT of work and you get hurt, even the experienced, good horseman will get hurt.
> 
> I have a bad back, bad shoulder, bad hip, and blown knee, all from horse accidents. I am safe and careful around them, but I have had babies go over my head, colts decide to play (ie bite, rear, and dance and jerk around) on the way out to the paddocks, a young mare that felt good on a brisk winter day, and many a horse that just felt the need to give me a yank. I am not even 40 yrs old, but a good buck isn't always avoidable, even by the best rider and it can hurt you.
> 
> Best advice I have, sweat equity. This training facility that your feedstore recommended. Offer to clean stalls, clean tack, sweep aisle, stack hay, unload trucks, all the un-fun stuff, if you show that you are willing to work and do good work, most facilities will give you more experiences then you can imagine. I have had horses for 25 yrs, but not a dime in board was ever paid on the horses that I owned, it was all worked off.


 you must be the nicest person on the planet because i've done this before i've offered to clean stalls get hay, stack hay, haul hay, wash horses, groom them and even help out in any way i can and the person i offered that too quit on me when i just learned how to trot horse back and that was it :/ she told me the horse was lame (it wasnt even holding its foot or limping it was perfectly fine.) and then she moved out of the state. :/ that was my first time having lessons i had lessons for 3 weeks and she quit on me and i was cleaning her horses stalls.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Scottyhorse said:


> That they are... That they are. LOL Having 5 is expensive.


haha yeah plus my parents wont let me get another one lol. they dont want me to get to ahead of myself. I guess i wont breed her til i know for sure if it will be worth it


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

HAHA! i just seen this thing on our news that a Clydesdale named Ramsey was a top stallion and the budweiser commercial with the foal growing up to be a big budweiser horse was Ramsey's grand daughter  so amazing the news interviewed some Clyde breeders and they said the Clydes just keep on loving no matter what and i was like... i want one! and then i was like.... wait big feet.... O.O more experience with horses haha maybe when im 50 ill get one ROFL!


----------



## ciwheeles

HouseElfLamanchas said:


> haha yeah plus my parents wont let me get another one lol. they dont want me to get to ahead of myself. I guess i wont breed her til i know for sure if it will be worth it


Breeding, unless the horse is truly superior doesn't pay well. And when I mean superior, I mean Warmblood, Olympic eventing material, world class barrel racing miracle horse. Every riding discipline has what's expensive and worth breeding. Heck, horses in general don't pay well. Unless you're really familiar with horses and the market, you'll spend more money than you'll ever have a chance to make. And, as a green rider your inability to train a foal would cost you _a lot_.

Just to put it in perspective, you'll have to pay a stud fee for your mare. A decent stallion may be in range of oh $800, but horses are like goat bucks. You want the best you can afford. And a top of the line, proven, stallion can several $$$$s. So let's say you pay 800 for the stud, tack on oh I dunno 300 (that's a small fair number..) for vet visits shots and check ups, 5-10 a month for pregnant mare supplements, and optimally you would want your mare to be boarded some where to give birth where someone experienced with foaling can assist the mare in case of emergency, in my area that goes from $800 to $1000. So in 9 months that foal will have cost around $1145 without the foaling boarding and $1945 with it. So, to cover your losses the foal would have to sold at $1145. :note: all of that is kind of just a rough estimate based on my breeding knowledge but I think 900-1945 is a pretty cheap ballpark estimate .

What does your mare look like? Any pictures? Any kind of registration?

If your absolutely dead set on breeding at some point in your life, I would buy a registered horse and breed it to another horse of the same registry. It could be a paint, appy, Morgan, whatever floats your boat. Although I think you need to stay away from breeding for at least 10 years. That way with a reg. horse your at least not putting out another mutt horse, destined for a feed lot. And I mean no offense to mutt horses because I have 2 perfectly good mutt horses. :-D

Breeding is more than just a romantic awesome experience. I would advise you really look at things clearly. It's easy to look at riding with that dreamy ideal in your head of you having a perfect horse that ends up having prefect babies that you all love and hug till the end of time, but I can attest to that not being a standard thing in the horse world.

I can say that because honestly when I got my first of the track Tb I had the similar dreams. I planned on him jumping 3ft one day and being able to take him to WIHS nationals. That didn't happen with him.. It's easy to start dreams for us and our horses, but they're complicated creatures. Movies like Flicka, and Black Beauty, and whatever always make it look easy but it's always hard, painful and a long time in the making. And sometimes all that 
work pays off and sometimes it doesn't. If I were you I would just follow your plan finding a training and just enjoy your mare for now. There's so much to learn in riding and no sense in just rushing. Just enjoy the little things with your horse.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

ciwheeles said:


> Breeding, unless the horse is truly superior doesn't pay well. And when I mean superior, I mean Warmblood, Olympic eventing material, world class barrel racing miracle horse. Every riding discipline has what's expensive and worth breeding. Heck, horses in general don't pay well. Unless you're really familiar with horses and the market, you'll spend more money than you'll ever have a chance to make. And, as a green rider your inability to train a foal would cost you a lot.
> 
> Just to put it in perspective, you'll have to pay a stud fee for your mare. A decent stallion may be in range of oh $800, but horses are like goat bucks. You want the best you can afford. And a top of the line, proven, stallion can several $$$$s. So let's say you pay 800 for the stud, tack on oh I dunno 300 (that's a small fair number..) for vet visits shots and check ups, 5-10 a month for pregnant mare supplements, and optimally you would want your mare to be boarded some where to give birth where someone experienced with foaling can assist the mare in case of emergency, in my area that goes from $800 to $1000. So in 9 months that foal will have cost around $1145 without the foaling boarding and $1945 with it. So, to cover your losses the foal would have to sold at $1145. :note: all of that is kind of just a rough estimate based on my breeding knowledge but I think 900-1945 is a pretty cheap ballpark estimate .
> 
> What does your mare look like? Any pictures? Any kind of registration?
> 
> If your absolutely dead set on breeding at some point in your life, I would buy a registered horse and breed it to another horse of the same registry. It could be a paint, appy, Morgan, whatever floats your boat. Although I think you need to stay away from breeding for at least 10 years. That way with a reg. horse your at least not putting out another mutt horse, destined for a feed lot. And I mean no offense to mutt horses because I have 2 perfectly good mutt horses. :-D
> 
> Breeding is more than just a romantic awesome experience. I would advise you really look at things clearly. It's easy to look at riding with that dreamy ideal in your head of you having a perfect horse that ends up having prefect babies that you all love and hug till the end of time, but I can attest to that not being a standard thing in the horse world.
> 
> I can say that because honestly when I got my first of the track Tb I had the similar dreams. I planned on him jumping 3ft one day and being able to take him to WIHS nationals. That didn't happen with him.. It's easy to start dreams for us and our horses, but they're complicated creatures. Movies like Flicka, and Black Beauty, and whatever always make it look easy but it's always hard, painful and a long time in the making. And sometimes all that
> work pays off and sometimes it doesn't. If I were you I would just follow your plan finding a training and just enjoy your mare for now. There's so much to learn in riding and no sense in just rushing. Just enjoy the little things with your horse.


Erm i know most of that through studying breeding foaling caring for foals and etc. Hoever the books do make it sound easy to a beginner.so I never knew breeding was so hard since alot of people breed mutt horses so easily. Not that its a good thing. Ive seen one lady who breeds and sells and she has over 100 horses that are worth nothing no matter the reg because the arent properly cared for. And seeing that is what made me decide i want to make my horse worth it (if possible) as much as possible before evening trying to breed . I didnt plan on just doing a go get the gold sort of stunt. No i know alot of training has to go into her its just like seabiscuit. A long time of training a long time of working before any championship or money can be won. I just want to work with her the best i can. Im more focused on that right now than anything.


----------



## LGFarm

Quite to the contrary, a lot of folks consider me all the foul names in the book, but I do know when to shut my mouth, open my eyes and ears, how to put my nose to the grindstone. The horse world is very opinionated and sometime it just isn't a good fit, been there, done that, a number of times with a number of different farms. But, I have found that most professional facilities appreciate a hard worker and a self starter (i.e. stall needs cleaned, clean the stall, don't ask, just do it.)



HouseElfLamanchas said:


> you must be the nicest person on the planet because i've done this before i've offered to clean stalls get hay, stack hay, haul hay, wash horses, groom them and even help out in any way i can and the person i offered that too quit on me when i just learned how to trot horse back and that was it :/ she told me the horse was lame (it wasnt even holding its foot or limping it was perfectly fine.) and then she moved out of the state. :/ that was my first time having lessons i had lessons for 3 weeks and she quit on me and i was cleaning her horses stalls.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

LGFarm said:


> Quite to the contrary, a lot of folks consider me all the foul names in the book, but I do know when to shut my mouth, open my eyes and ears, how to put my nose to the grindstone. The horse world is very opinionated and sometime it just isnt a good fit, been there, done that, a number of times with a number of different farms. But, I have found that most professional facilities appreciate a hard worker and a self starter (i.e. stall needs cleaned, clean the stall, dont ask, just do it.)


I never did ask but ill give it a try i probably will also have to pay the trainer lol


----------

